# Brazilian Jiu Jitsu VS San Shou



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 29, 2008)

[yt]gdrf8u-fHos&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## ProTaekwondo (Jul 31, 2008)

Great music to an excellent match.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2008)

ProTaekwondo said:


> Great music to an excellent match.


 
I agree


----------



## The Anarchist (Aug 2, 2008)

Excellent, the grappler probably sustained some bruises, but he still got it anyway!


----------

